

Tell HN: A spiritual Start-up/experiment for world piece - kr4

(fellow HNers this is going to be a longer than usual message so forgive me in advance please!)<p>Please read first then visit to learn more: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;pinprick.org&#x2F;<p>First of all, I’m writing this message because 1. I’m inspired by Om Swami [0] and 2. I think our planet need us to do something tangible, positive today immediately (not in terms of technology :p). Recent UN report says that 60 Million People Displaced By World Conflicts [1]. Tensions amongst world powers may cause another world war [2] which if happens, could devastate the whole planet with potential loss of billions of lives. World Health Organization’s first global report on antibiotic resistance reveals serious, worldwide threat to public health [3]<p>During this difficult times when our entire planet is ridden by wars, natural calamities, diseases and perversion of values, we often think that if we could do something about it. But the next thought tells us that “what a lowly individual like me can do?” and we end up abandoning the idea of making a change and rather choose acceptance as an excuse.<p>It’s true that one individual could hardly make a difference especially when the whole is collectively working against it. But the same collective efforts channelized in positive direction could make the difference we individually desire.<p>This is the need of the hour. And what do we need to do? 5 minutes meditation once a week on the same topic at the same time from wherever we are [4].<p>From time in memorial, India knows and practices meditation (Yoga) for its evolutionary and liberating effects for body, mind and soul. Modern research also verifies the positive  effects of meditation [5]. For skeptics, there’s even a research on yogi’s mind capabilities [6] by a leading psychiatric institution Menninger Foundation [7] (Detailed Report [8])<p>2000 characters limit reached; to be continue as comment below.
======
kr4
(continueing remaining post)

considering it an experiment, if successful, would not only be helpful for our
planet but also rewarding for our individual selves. I can definitely squeeze
5 minutes out of 70080 minutes per week to see if there’s any truth in it.

PS. Just like U.S. continues to produce brilliant research in technologies and
material sciences, India continues to produce brilliant souls for spiritual
evolution and liberation of human beings. I consider Om Swami amongst one of
such evolved soul. But he’s treaded life more or less like one of us as you’d
learn from his memoir [9]

" In the 1990s, an eighteen-year-old headed to Australia to realize his
worldly dreams. With little money or support, he struggled to survive there.
Two years later, he was earning an annual income of $250,000; by the age of
twenty-six, he was a multimillionaire. Yet, worldly success was merely a way
station on a journey that began years ago.

As an eight-year-old, he saw a vision of God in a dream, an experience that
left him with a sense of deep joy and peace. The dream triggered off his
desire to meet God, to see a manifestation of the Divine. He practiced
astrology, intense meditation and tantra, yet God was nowhere in sight. Deeply
frustrated, he dived into materialistic pursuits to distract himself from the
restlessness within.

After years of living the good life, he found he could no longer ignore the
old restlessness; worldly pleasures just couldn't fill the void within. He
moved back to India and finally did what he had always yearned to do: renounce
the world and become a monk.

In the Himalayas, in terrifying silence and solitude, Om Swami practised
intense meditation. Death was always close as he confronted starvation, the
fierce elements and wild animals. Finally, his sadhana brought him to the
ultimate realization: I am what I have been seeking.

This is an astounding memoir of the making of a spiritual life in today's
challenging and often confusing times. If Truth Be Told: A Monk's Memoir will
light up your path, wherever you are on your life's journey. "

0:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=54pr9bQ8iiA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=54pr9bQ8iiA)
1: [http://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/18/world/60-million-people-
fl...](http://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/18/world/60-million-people-fleeing-
chaotic-lands-un-says.html?_r=0) 2:
[http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2014/08/yes-
it-c...](http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2014/08/yes-it-could-
happen-again/373465/) 3:
[http://www.who.int/mediacentre/news/releases/2014/amr-
report...](http://www.who.int/mediacentre/news/releases/2014/amr-report/en/)
4: [http://omswami.com/2015/06/the-greatest-
secret.html](http://omswami.com/2015/06/the-greatest-secret.html) 5:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Research_on_meditation](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Research_on_meditation)
6:
[http://www.neilslade.com/Papers/Rama.html](http://www.neilslade.com/Papers/Rama.html)
7:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Menninger_Foundation](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Menninger_Foundation)
8: [http://www.swamij.com/pdf/swami-rama-beyond-
biofeedback.pdf](http://www.swamij.com/pdf/swami-rama-beyond-biofeedback.pdf)
9: [http://www.amazon.in/If-Truth-Be-Told-
Memoir/dp/9351368068/](http://www.amazon.in/If-Truth-Be-Told-
Memoir/dp/9351368068/)

~~~
kseistrup
IMHO, it's a mistake to make this a Facebook-only club…

